# 10/28/2018 - Elbow Report



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

We had a great day out near the elbow. We fished in two spots not far from each other. The first was about 360’ and the second was about 530’. The water was very clear and a beautiful blue. We drifted over the general areas where the wind took us. We had plenty of live bait, squid, and jigs which kept us on fish the entire day with the afternoon bite being the best. We caught nice sized beeliners, scamp, amberjack, BFT and snowy groupers. The area had some scattered grass that wasn’t holding much and surprisingly didn’t see any flying fish in the area. The NW wind picked up in the late afternoon and made for a sporty ride back to OB. Tight Lines!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice haul Michael. Good looking fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fine fine fine fishies...glad someone is picking up other folks slack!!!! hahaha Congrats on the haul!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job! I bet I saw you over there. Glad you filled up the box- beautiful day out there for sure.

YEs- glad someone is picking up the slack! Hahaha


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good job ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stegmj (Oct 31, 2018)

Awesome haul!!! Thanks for the photos!


----------

